# Voltage Meter



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Question: do you watch how many amps you use??? Or do you just plug in whatever you want whenever until the breaker flips?? 
Do you use a voltage meter that stays in the outlet??? and watch to see where your amps are???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The only voltmeter I use is one that measures my 12v system. I don't worry about 110v system, usually if it blows its the outside breaker. Never blown while using the generator on ours.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

K, I guess I didn't phrase it right. 
Do you plug a voltage meter INSIDE your camper in an outlet? to see if your overloading the 30 amps? Or just plug whatever in and run it all until the breaker flips?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

From the tales I've heard here, low voltage is a problem sometimes encountered in campgrounds. This is the 120 volt AC power that you plug into. This can damage voltage sensitive items, which is about everything except incandescent lighting and resistance heaters, toasters, frying pans, etc. Things with motors and electronic equipment (AC, televisions, DVDs, etc) can be damaged by low voltage. It's probably prudent to do a voltage check on the CG power before using it.

Unless you are dry camping, low 12 volt DC voltage shouldn't be an issue. But your refrigerator and furnace need 12 volt DC to operate, so if you are dry camping you should monitor your 12 volt system to keep things operating properly.

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

campntn - generally I've experimented with the AC, TV, Micro, etc to see which I can run before I flip a circuit. I guess I really don't worry about it. If I flip one I reset and then try to reduce the load. One of the big factors can be the charging system and fridge. Are you having problems flipping breakers in the camper or off the post?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Flippin in the camper. When I bought the camper, nobody told me to be aware of the amp useage. I'd just plug anything in with ac running, etc. Then gradually over the summer, it got to where it'd flip more often. 
Upon taking it in for service before warranty expires, they said I'd fried the breaker and just to be safe, they're replacing the shoreline power cord. (warranty covered.







)
Then they told me that they would recommend a plug in meter to see how many amps I was pulling in the future. That would keep me from doing it again. 
I use the camper. microwave, coffepot, ac/tv/dvd, fridge, elec water heater, tacky lites, blowdrier, elec skillet. Obviously not always at once, but I'd just keep goin till it wouldn't. Now I know where I stand. They actually said we camped more than most last year, we camped 31 nites. They said that was good to know how easy or hard we would use the camper.
It all turned out good, I just didn't know bout those amp meters that plug into an outlet.
ALSO< they're replacing the ENTIRE outside cookcenter. Not sealed well and rust had gotten in there. Propane cover started to split, givin me one of those nice one piece beige ones.
I love my dealer.








Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The biggest offenders of power consumption are the AC, Microwave, Hot Water Heater (only when running on 120V), and the refridgerator (again, only when on 120V). All of these are hard-wired back to the breaker panel, so there is no way to plug in a ammeter to monitor them. We have learned to always turn off the AC when running the microwave, plugging in our coffee pot, or running a hair dryer. Things like a small television, are insignificant. It is kind of like living in an old house with 10A screw-in fuses. You quickly learn what can and cannot be run at the same time.
As for low voltage, campgrounds are notorious for this. To be safe, it should be monitored contiuous if you suspect a problem. It may be good one minute, but low the next. Unfortunately, unless you invest in an expensive power conditioner, there is not much that can be done about low voltage except turning off the AC, any any other sensitive appliance to protect them. Or hook up a generator, and cut loose the shore power altogether.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Bob. I check the voltage in the GC before I hook up. I also listen for the converter fan to come on. When I hear it come on I start looking to turn something off that we don't need on.

Leon


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I am a little confused or maybe it is your dealers service deptment. To check amps you have to use a Amprobe. This snaps around the wire you want to check. The only way to check total amp usage is to snap it around the main power wire only on the hot side. The plug in type you are talking about measures voltage. You do need to know it and should always check voltage before you plug in because of the reasons mentioned above. You can buy a inexpensive Volt ohm meter (VOM) at lowes or home depot for around 15.00 dollars , it should be one of the things you do when you set up camp at any full hookup site. They most likely make a built in VOM monitors for a RV but I have never looked for one. It would be a nice feature to have and be one less thing to do when setting up. Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not to confuse things but the plug in meters only see voltage not amps.

Keeping an eye on the voltage does help you see how things are working and if you ever see less then 108 vac you should start taking things off line. Remember your house is wired with a 200 amp service and your trailer is only on a 30 amp service so you can run out of room a lot faster.

I do not use a plug in meter but carry a digital volt meter that does a lot of different tests (AC, CD, Ohm's and Hz).

The most common time of day to have voltage problems in the campground is around 7 am and 5 pm. These are the times when the most electrical devices are being used in the campground and the times to watch what the trailer is seeing for voltage.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Volt meter - I carry a cheapy as apart of my tool kit. I have use it once when I crushed my hook-up cord. I checked the connections before I put power to it.

I have not worried about anything else. When I am on shore power I use what I need and do not worry about. I have have never had a breaker pop yet. Dry Camping, I only check that my solar panel is actually charging my system. My charge controller has a LED that lets me know everything is working.

My 2 cents - relax, do not worry about it, have a beer.

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Not to confuse things but the plug in meters only see voltage not amps.
> 
> Keeping an eye on the voltage does help you see how things are working and if you ever see less then 108 vac you should start taking things off line. Remember your house is wired with a 200 amp service and your trailer is only on a 30 amp service so you can run out of room a lot faster.
> 
> ...


Actually they do make little plug-in devices that will locally monitor voltage AND current consumed. You plug it into an outlet, then plug everything else into it. It might be a little overkill though, plus you would need one for every outlet.

As for monitoring voltage, it is also important if you run a generator. Plus, with a generator it might not be a bad idea to monitor frequency also (as in 60 Hz). Some of the older, non-inverter types, didn't do a good job of frequency regulation. And most motor type appliances don't like the frequency to be far off.

Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I usually carry a multi tester with me
Haven't had any troubles yet

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mark 
Back to your service dept. If you were tripping the 30A main. And they told you that you fried the breaker and repaced the shoreline cord I could put money on the fact the feed to the main was loose and the heat from that loose connection was tripping the breaker and burned the end of the wire on the breaker. There is a picture in the gallery from way back of a nuetral wire that was loose and burned.

Just another reason to check the connections.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Some of us even build our own...










Complete with +/- 10% Voltage and Frequency Alarms


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Some of us even build our own...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about some specs, schemo, etc.??? Really Looks great!









All it needs in an input for a clamp-on amp probe
















Dreamtimers


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here is the schematic. I tried shrinking it, but it lost too much in the translation, so to speak, so it is rather large. It is also in my gallery.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been looking at a surge protector to use when camping, but holy cow are they ever expensive. I know they are worth their weight in gold, but wow. The surge Guard that I am looking at is about $600.00 Cdn. It measures under and overcurrent, and will trip power to the TT if either occurs. Plus it will detect reverse polarity. Nice to have, but lots of $$$.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Here is the schematic. I tried shrinking it, but it lost too much in the translation, so to speak, so it is rather large. It is also in my gallery.


I completely disagree with this schematic. I was sure the red wire connected to the blue thingy and the hamster ran in the wheel.








In this diagram, pie is definatly not square and E=mc3 and the blue thingy connects to the blue wire...and there's not hamster wheel.
Sorry, couldn't resist.








Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Bob
You lost me with all that stuff in that pic









Don


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> From the tales I've heard here, low voltage is a problem sometimes encountered in campgrounds. This is the 120 volt AC power that you plug into. This can damage voltage sensitive items, which is about everything except incandescent lighting and resistance heaters, toasters, frying pans, etc. Things with motors and electronic equipment (AC, televisions, DVDs, etc) can be damaged by low voltage. It's probably prudent to do a voltage check on the CG power before using it.
> 
> Bill


How low can camprgound voltage go before it may cause damage to TV's or A/C's? We got a permanent campsite in an older campground this year and when there are lots of campers there or in hot weather, the voltage sometimes drops to 100. Will their be damage?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

The SurgeMaster's low voltage trips at 90VAC. Also, I watch the voltage dip and rise 10VAC with the water heater electric switching on and off.







I'm saving my pennies for the 30amp SurgeMaster.

my $0.02's
scott


----------

